# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  St. Louis Breeders?

## HLReptiles

Hey guys! I just started getting into breeding ball pythons, and it'd be nice to know any other breeders or reptile enthusiasts in the Saint Louis area. I'm also gonna start breeding rats and mice if anyone needs feeders.

----------


## BigJayPiercer

I am Located about 20 minutes from St. Louis in Illinois.

Nice to meet you!

Sent from my LGL45C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## HLReptiles

In the O'Fallon area?

----------


## HLReptiles

Oops! I'm slow today, I just saw your location!

----------


## Soterios

Howdy, I'm in St. Peters! Are you heading to the STL Reptile Show Sunday?

----------

